# pics new pup



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi all new pup finally arrived, pics are in the photo gallery, didn't know how to insert them into thread. 7wo GSD. very confident pup. was worried how older dog would react - she attacks anything that goes near the pup. 

thanks Ben H for helping with selection, i think i got a good'n.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats Peter. So excited that u finally got ur pup. Love the name, btw.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Ditto that


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good luck, hope you do something with him. By the way, what is that green stuff on the ground there ?? : )


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi Jeff, oh yr from the Northern Hemisphere, we have this stuff called grass - no you don't smoke it . usually we have just dust but a small patch i nurture for photo purposes.

prolly do IPO mainly so i can associate with WD trainers. i don't wanna be the lone ranger in the backyard training my dog all the while.

can't say i am totally taken by all aspects of the sport but i don't want to be a know it all and second guess others that have done it. there are some good experienced people at the club.

i worked the line at the breeders, i am not a trained decoy i am something much scarier - had a top dem. FR suit on - the dogs bit so hard i was at the limit of my ability to handle it - WTF are those suits just designed for those zippy little mal runts that bite like annoying mice???

cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

HA HA You can put a sleeve on anyone, but the suit ?? There is a little bit of skill involved. 

IPO should be fun for you. You can do most of it in your backyard. LOL

I guess you didn't see the photos, I live on a beach with no ocean. : )


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, I finally figured out the photo gallery. Cute puppy with huge head---seems big for 7 weeks. Hope you have a lot of fun training and raising him.


T


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi i was expecting a fight re the mal comment, why do i bother. 

yeah anyways the suit thing; it hurt like a b!tch. my arms looked like they had been hit with an industrial belt sander and beside that even if the teeth didn't penetrate the crushing of the arms was like getting squeezed in a vice, seriously it reaaly hurt. 

i was actually ready to tap out but pride prevented me from doing so. i think the dogs kind of realised the deal pretty quick and were dissapointed with my lack of performance. 

Ben and breeder had some amusement, they made sure i didn't actually take a bite when i got out of postion in the fight and had skin exposed.

it was a rush - i want to do it more, i have a documented fight history - this fills the void.

BTW i have little choice, it is IPO or nothing, so IPO it is.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi T yeah massive pups, breeder missed the memo about lets run the breed out to suit sporting trends. this pup was by no means the biggest, i chose it because it was the one most out of its shell at the time, the one i ordered was bigger and darker colored but chnaged my mind when i got there. 

put in yr order now if you want a straw, you won't afford it when the dog is famous.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

PS, keep the 7 weeks a secret - illegal to freight a dog untill 8 weeks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was supposed to respond to the Mal thing ? LOL If you put on the suit often enough, you will find there are all kinds of breeds that just letting them bite you will **** you all up in a suit. 

The fun part is when you have to go out and be that guy every training session. Just one little session is nothing. Then you start learning terms like slipping, and wrapping. : )


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

well yeah thought you would jump on the mal comment, everything OK with you.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I know what ur sayin Peter. Jeff is usually not this "tame" in his comments to others. I, too, would have expected a comment about you getting a gsd and not a mallie. Too nice a pup! how large were mom and dad? he looks like he'll be huge! g'day _


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am the fan of the dog that can do the work, not GSD/Mal. I have both, and am actually infested with GSD's right now. 

I keep the Mals in the house, they are nicer to be around. The devils are 5 months and it is everything I can do not to shoot them at this age. Luckily, they are missing most of their teeth.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter,

what was the weight of the suit? LOL... 

if it was a trial suit, it is made for guys that are experienced at NOT getting bit in it, even when they are getting bit in it, if that makes sense.

NO bitesuit is going to protect you 100%, and if it does, you won't be able to move in it, or feel the dog.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> hi T yeah massive pups, breeder missed the memo about lets run the breed out to suit sporting trends. this pup was by no means the biggest, i chose it because it was the one most out of its shell at the time, the one i ordered was bigger and darker colored but chnaged my mind when i got there.
> 
> put in yr order now if you want a straw, you won't afford it when the dog is famous.


hahah, find 100-200 head of sheep and let me see if he has some stock sense and then we'll talk. Looking forward to some video and watching him grow up. Jeff ventured over to the dark side for awhile but now he's come home. Take a look at his website and the videos of Esko.

T


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am the fan of the dog that can do the work, not GSD/Mal. I have both, and am actually infested with GSD's right now.
> 
> I keep the Mals in the house, they are nicer to be around. The devils are 5 months and it is everything I can do not to shoot them at this age. Luckily, they are missing most of their teeth.




great response Jeff
really respect that answer.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

He must have updated his site. When I was looking there were no videos. I have goats at home and used to work a kelpie. The Mal wants to work them, but my goats are old now and don't want to stress them. Think he'd do well if I had younger animals to work.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

As to the bitesuit stuff . Stay away from those lowprofile POS suits they sell to be worn under clothing . 

Wore it on some newer young dogs . Never felt pain like that . I think it was good developing the dog though because you can't help but react to the pain and they dug it . 

Tried it on one older dog and I will never do that again . Took about 4 seperate bites in different areas of my body in 4 different scenerios . Knowing what was coming on the last few was torture enough . The pain kicks in that fight / flight thing big time . I found myself getting really pissed off . Never seen bruises like that in my life got some , punctures too. I still have issues with my left calf and it's been about a year .


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OK i need to research suits trial suit? i thought a suit was a suit. 

sorry about the spelling but i am sure you will know what i mean when i say;

which is best: dem... or synav..?. i'm getting me one, it was love at first bite, just need to get the right one.

T i wasn't specifically planning on herding this dog to any great extent, maybe help out occsionaly driving stock, i can get the best stock dogs in the world in a heart-beat. no offence but the best GSD on planet is not even going to come close, and that is no fault of the GSD, i have intergenerational breeders that live for this sh!t under the toughest conditions there are.

will check out yr site Jeff

can someone tell me how to put pics in a thread.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are trial suits, which are typically the thinnest, and lightest. Semi trial, which vary according to someones preference as to how much protection, and training suits, which are designed to allow you to get the crap bit out of you without tearing you up to much.

Heavier the suit, the less you can move.

Demanet or Syneave, well some people the Nike shoe fits them way better than an Adidas. Better is subjective. 

How it fits on you, and how they make a suit in general is where the differences are. Some take your measurements, and it falls into A, B, or C, catagory, so it is more cookie cutter. Others make the suit according to what you have asked for with your measurements.

If you have any way of doing so, try on different suits, and take bites and see what the protection is like. Also realize that this suit, unless the person is your size exactly was made for someone else.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> T i wasn't specifically planning on herding this dog to any great extent, maybe help out occsionaly driving stock, i can get the best stock dogs in the world in a heart-beat. no offence but the best GSD on planet is not even going to come close, and that is no fault of the GSD, i have intergenerational breeders that live for this sh!t under the toughest conditions there are.


Yeah, yeah, drink the Koolaid. Make sure you're always horesback and never need back up.


T


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

T your not seriously implying that in general that the there is some other breed that is better than the best BC's or Kelpies for stock work, say it aint so, you couldn't/wouldn't think that.

(BTW my preference is definately a Kelpie)

please don't point out an example of a freak good dog of a breed that is better than a known POS of another breed - have to talk averages in biology.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ya see Peter, I don't use the term "better than." That's usually a phrase used by the BC/Kelpie crowd. Incidentally, I fell in love with an Australian import Kelpie years ago. My preference too in an eye dog if I were going to have one. There's this idea that we shouldn't worry about preserving and working the other herding breeds because the Kelpie and BC are around and they are "better than" every other breed. It depends on what you want. Lifestyle, the herding job, terrain, handler personality and even training ability will dictate what breed you choose. The breeds/dogs served different working purposes. That doesn't make one better than the other.

Someone interviewed a Scottish hill farmer several years ago and one of the interesting things he had to say was that he thought it was ludicrous this idea of one dog for all types of herding work. He did his work with two dogs---a Bearded Collie and a BC--each with its own job in a given work day. This weekend, I'll have two USBCHA type BCs, aussies, OESs, and a Rough Collie. They all bring a different type of working heritage and nuances to the table and they all share common traits. 

T


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> hi all new pup finally arrived, pics are in the photo gallery, didn't know how to insert them into thread. 7wo GSD. very confident pup. was worried how older dog would react - she attacks anything that goes near the pup.
> 
> thanks Ben H for helping with selection, i think i got a good'n.


Good luck with your new pup! I will look forward to seeing more photos as your pup grows!

Kellie


----------

